# Puppy Pad Placement



## Jamie9091 (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a question, and was wondering if you guys can truly help me out. So back in March I got my first maltese puppy. I placed an x-pen in my bedroom with his pad holder on one side and bed on the other. He right away started peeing and pooping in the pad and what not, I then allowed him to roam around my bedroom and when he needed to go he went inside the xpen (left the pen door opened) and straight to his pad. After a while I then decided to let him go out the room once he got the hang of it. The thing is that when hes outside the room and roams around the house he will pee and poop anywhere, i would figured that he would go to the room and pee in poop in his pad just like how he does it when hes in there, but no. I do not know what to do now. Should I move the pad to the living room? Or what else can i possibly do. Thank you for your help guys!

sincerely,

Jamie


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I am very interesting in finding out the answer to this too. I have a 13wk old puppy who is doing great because he doesn't have a large area to roam freely in. But I wonder how it will work with more freedom.


----------



## Crysmas (Feb 12, 2012)

I think you're giving your puppy too much freedom too soon. Let him out of the room, but not freedom to the whole house. Try opening it up to the hall and then gradually introduce him to new rooms and such, not all at once. If you really want to bring him around with you, carry him and don't let him down in foreign areas. When it's time for him to potty, put him back in his confined area.
You have to introduce new areas to the puppy slowly. It's a big world for the little ones and a lot to take in. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I wish I had known that when I first got Jasmine!! It is good to have a SM Family!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with Crystal- too much freedom too soon. You have to slowly practice showing them where to go to pee step-by-step. If you are hanging out in another room with your pup, I'd take scheduled potty breaks where you direct the pup to the correct area and then say"go potty" or whatever your key word is. I wouldn't put a pee pad in every room unless you really want to provide those areas long term.


----------



## Jamie9091 (Mar 27, 2012)

So basically i will be able to let him out and he will go straight to the room once he needs to potty


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a pad upstairs in the bedroom. 

There's one in the livingroom

And one down in the family room.

but then I have a lot of dogs...


----------

